# O Line Reproductions



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I have been seeing this on ebay and on dealers web sites. Does anyone know the story, truth, etc.....

On another forum someone asked the same thing and is was deleted. This is the one place to ask.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Deleted!

I guess an honest answer is hard to come by these days over there.

Sorry, but I have no idea.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

All I know is a bought a set of Texas Special Passenger cars from Nassau Hobby, of that brand.
Good price..I will let you know how they are...if I ever get them!
Man, all the shippers are getting slower and slower.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks like RMT product that is now being offered from a Pacific Rim source. Probably linked to the manufacturer.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know about the RMT connection. Maybe, maybe not? About two hours ago I received four figures sets made by O-Line Reproductions. One of them is shown below. It is the same company. I bought them through modeltrainstuff.com and ordered them because a) I was curious - never seen these sets or this manufacturer before, and b) one of the figure sets included a Vespa motor scooter and I wanted a model of one. 

Anyway, all four sets are identified in the lower right corner with the company name: Heartland Hobby Wholesale, 6929 Seward Avenue, Lincoln, Nebraska 68507. I've looked up the address in Google maps and street view, it is a rather tidy mixed-use neighborhood of homes and small warehouses and commercial buildings. The address looks like a legit small brick and mortar business. Whether it has a right to make the figures and rolling stock it sells I can't say. 

I will not buy from this company again. First, quality is poor. Okay - I didn't pay much, but I'd prefer to pay more and get more. The figures are molded out of some sort of rubber, not plastic, and molded-in details are not bad, but not great. They are painted, but not as well as Bachman, Woodland Scenics, Artista, etc. - about as poorly as I have seen commercially Mostly though, they are far too big: the two women in the set below are six foot six and six foot seven, and the men vary from six foot eight to seven feet two inches. the other three figure sets I bought were all the same quality and size. I also have some concerns about if this is an unlicensed product reproduction, even if the US distributor is dealing legitimately with a Chinese firm, I think maybe they are one of those that just ripped off some figure molds they don't think will get challenged, etc.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Lee: Thanks to your posts and your book on streets, I have been searching for streets and found this web site. I order the scooter gang (link attached) this might be a vespa?
http://www.newandusedmodeltrains.com/?s=scooter+gang&s_cs=true


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The story I heard was that it was leftover stock that Aristo ordered when they were in bed with RMT, and it ended up being "homeless" and sitting in a warehouse. The Chinese manufacturer finally decided to empty the warehouse.

That's the story I heard...


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Lee,
It is obvious you should start a basketball team.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

John, that's what I heard also. When Aristocraft went belly-up the order was not paid for, so the builder dumped them. The builder probably had made K-Line products and had the boxes leftover to put the Aristo/RMT product into.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

I ordered 6 of the sitting Army men from Trainworld for my Army train.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I have one set of the army men. they aren't that bad, just 1:43 rather than 1:48 and a bit too big, like the other sets. But good army men.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

they do represent the kline box more than they do the rmt.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I also have the sitting army men. These are old K-line sets. I was looking for the K-line sets to put people in my Weaver Troop Carrier Cars. On E-bay the K-line sets were going for about $25. I got 5 of the O-lone reproduction sitting soldier sets from Pat's Trains for $9 apiece.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

The 2 car, passenger sets, disappeared, from a dealer , already posted in this thread,
QUICK, I dont remember the pricing, but for sure the folks on the Auction web site
are doing the same thing people are doing with MENARDS, stuff. So you have the same
topics and proceedings that we all have read: Capitalism is alive and well in The U.S

As far as the vendors, 1) the Beef products from Walter, say Ready Made Toys on the cars
2) the hoppers say Ready Made Trains under the car body. 3) The passenger cars now
out there, O- reproductions, dont say SQUAT, but MADE in CHINA. 

Vince, the Passenger cars are a little smaller than, Lionel Streamliners, and I didnt think,
but the trucks are silver, WOW, and the springs are plastic, unlike RMT's springs on the Trucks before that are metal. We would all cringe, probably at the production costs per vehicle.
makes me wonder if even $7.00/car, is realistic. Oh wait -- THEY ARE TOYS!!


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Lee,
I have that same set, I do not recall when I purchased it.
The vespa figurine always gives me a laugh!


----------

